# Some pics of my rides and parts



## Smoked (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice wheels....not that I'm biased or anything(I have the same )

BTW - a Spec-V AND a Z!! YOU SUCK!!!! J/K

Nice cars...

Timbo


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

is that a greddy TT KIt?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

very nice. i'd be scared to drive that spec-v with it being "arrest-me" yellow.


----------



## Smoked (Feb 4, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> is that a greddy TT KIt?


Yup.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wow, you must be making some loot, you wanna trade jobs... love both cars


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Very, very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Whoaa, a 350z and a specv. Both cars looks good. Post some more pics when you finish that twin turbo 350z. Good luck :thumbup: .


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

what kinda wheels are those, theyre hot


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

yikes! are those big HUGE scratches on the Z?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

why yes coco, i think you're right, those are nasty btw..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

post dynos with the Greddy TT.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

greddy TT kit....ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------

